# rat neutering?



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

generally, how much is it to get a male rat neutered by a vet?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

my rat is going in the 26th to be neutered, they are charging me $50. but ive heard some ppl say $200!! id call around to the local vets and see if they are even willing to do it, then get prices est. every place differs depending on how hard they think the surgery will be


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

fuhhhhh thats so much money!! i feel like $30 is reasonable! lol. theyre so little and you just gotta snip their male parts off... lololol


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

my zoology teacher used those ittty bitty rubber bands that they use on cats... its the cheapest way but very very painful for cats/rats, and horrible to watch, id never be able to do it to a rat :-( but i agree about the price, i asked my vet and this is why, first of all they are so small its hard for them to operate and to seal off veins that are blleding ect, the local anastia(spelled wrong lol, but the stuff to put them under) the oxygen they may use, an IV, tools, stitching and pain meds. some vets might use more, or more expensive things too that will add to the overall price. lol i asked about it too cuz i thought i was quite spendy for such a little animal haha  hopefully you can find a good, cheap vet!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

I've never personally heard of a vet charging only $50 to neuter a rat. Iheartroxyrat, what anesthesia methods does your vet use? The office visit alone is usually around that much and even more for the anesthesia. It's been years since I've had to neuter a rat but I would expect to pay more around $150.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

My vet charges 150.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

i found a vet that charges $50 i think.. so i may go with him.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

oh and how much would a male rat's personality change after being neutered?


----------

